# Dissolving Gold Foils with HCl-Cl



## lazersteve (Jul 14, 2007)

To finish up the fingers I processed in the Acid Peroxide video, I've filmed the dissolving of the foils from that tutorial.

The video is on my site:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Click 'I Agree' , select the 'Dissolving Finger Foils' video link and enjoy!

Post your comments and questions here:

Dissolving Finger Foils

Steve


----------

